# What Pads ...



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I need to get a couple of pad's, probably for use on a DA but can use a rotary if need be. I'm going to be lending my dad the machines so he can polish his boat ... yep a boat, its light oxidization and not full on correction. What would you recommend ?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Steve,

(Never done a boat but)... Firstly, depends on the size of the boat, if very large or if he is time short I would recommend the largest pad available.

Secondly, the recommendation also depends on the level of oxidisation.

I would probably recommend a 7" Meguiars foam cutting pad or a wool pad. Wool pad is rotary only and there is a light cutting version of it.

The wool pads will give more cutting power than foam but they will also leave more swirls on the surface that you will have to come back and remove.

After you have removed the oxidation I would say to go over and use a polishing pad to remove the swirls and then go over again with a sealant

I hope that helps.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Its only a 16ft boat so not too big, i have no idea how thick the gel coat is and since it will be the first time dad has used the DA i was thinking about giving him the pads that will cause the least amount of damage, DA was the preference as its a lot lighter than the rotary as some of the work will be upside down on the bow. What sealent would you suggest ?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess stick with the foam cutting pad in that case

As for sealant go with Collinite 845 perfect for boats and exactly the same as Collinite #925 Fiberglass Boat Wax


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, megs or scholl pads, and what compound ? I'm thinking s30 (if remembered correctly)


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

S30 is a good all rounder use with orange or purple pad


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, i've gone with the Orange Pad, used the VP code ... no idea why i didn't post on there though


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

No worries Steve just seen the order come through


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Order turned up today, everything as ordered and well packed  excellent service.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks Steve


----------

